# socializing



## SableandPenny (Aug 13, 2006)

My boyfriend and I just got two rats, Sable and Penelope (Penny). Penny sniffs us and doesn't seem to worried but she won't come onto our hands yet and moves away if an attempt to pick her up is made. Sable has taken food from our hands but doesn't come out of a cubby corner very far when we are right near the cage. Any extra things besides treats and gentle petting that we can do to eventually get the two anxious to come out of the car and play? Thanks!


----------



## ratty_miss (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Two new rats...still shy*

To get them used to your smell, you could find and old shirt that smells like you and put it in their cage. That way they can get used to your smell. Also, when I am trying to socialize a new rat, I will put their cage on/near a bed and provide a box (on the bed) for the rats to climb into. That way, they can crawl out of the cage into the box, and not feel so exposed. 

Good luck


----------



## Squishy (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Two new rats...still shy*

its said that it takes 15 minutes for a rat to get used to you if you hold it. I'm not sure if this is actually true but I've never had a rat that didn't become friendly with me and sit on my shoulder while i handled it. Climbing onto your hand from the cage will take a long time as they dont know thats what they are supposed to do.


----------



## zeesajulie (Aug 30, 2006)

*New boys, New Owner! Need some advice!*

Hello!

My name is Julie and I just adopted 2 new ratties from a breeder. Dexter and Clyde definetly have distinct personalities but as a new owner, I am confused and nervous! At first, they were great to handle (they're 6 wks old), especially in the car ride home. Dexter is verry curious and hard to hold on too. I'm scared of losing him. Clyde is easy going and easier to hold than Clyde, but I'm also scared of losing him too. I've been reading that some people have their ratties sleep with them? How do I get to that point? What's the best way to calm them? Will they grow out of it? How do I get to the point that they are easy to hold and I won't be freaking out that they'll run away. 

Also, when it comes to ratties, what's the best "treat" to give them, other than their regular food. Something that when they eat it, they will know they did something right.

Any advice? 

Thanks!


----------



## Squishy (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: New boys, New Owner! Need some advice!*

I get chocolate drops ro hamsters, mice, rats and other small animals for special treats for my rats. 

It would take a while before you would be able to have your ratties sleeping with you, they need to get to know you better.

I recomend loads of handling, if you can rat proof your room you could maybe sit on the floor with them and let them have a run around. My boys are over a year old, they can still be pretty fast but most of the time they're laid back and lazy lol


----------



## zeesajulie (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: New boys, New Owner! Need some advice!*

Do you have any tips for rat proofing my room? Thx for the advice!


----------



## Squishy (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: New boys, New Owner! Need some advice!*

Well generally its just making sure that they cant get under things (eg sofa or units in the room) and making sure theres no wires they can chew through, you can buy plastic coverings for wires so they cant chew through them


----------



## ratwings (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: Two new rats...still shy*

It sounds like they are still getting used to thier suroundings. Try coaxing them out of thier hiding spots and sitting at the cage door with it open. Dont make any sudden movements or they will run away. Pet them and talk softly to them. I did this every day with Angel. She has been here for about two weeks now and dosnt liked to be picked up much. She dosnt have a problem with people near the cage but loud noises scare her. Goodluck and take your time with your two ratties.


----------



## ratwings (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: New boys, New Owner! Need some advice!*

You just have to handle your rats more often. Pretty soon they will learn to trust you and cuddle with you. It sounds like you have two males. Males generally arnt as hyper as females. Your curious little boy will eventually become more mellow and easy going with age. Then they become real lap rats. Keep handling them and giving them treats when you come to visit them. My rats favorite treats are crackers, cheese and avacado. Popcorn is great too. Just dont feed them almonds. Rats are deathly allergic to them. Goodluck!


----------



## Squishy (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: New boys, New Owner! Need some advice!*

I handle my boys most of the time and let them run around with me. I find they prefure to come to me rather than me come to them. Dont force yourself on the ratties just give them time


----------

